# Underwear Advice for Sensitive 3 year old girl?



## snt88 (May 9, 2007)

My three year old girl has recently started saying that almost all of her underwear is REALLY uncomfortable. I have a few pairs from Hanna Andersson that sometimes acceptable, but not always. Any suggestions? I was wondering about trying some boy-short type underwear, but I can only find them in larger sizes.

And I live in Alaska, so I need to be able to buy online....


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

My DD is seven and has always complained about underwear. I finally found some Hanes she likes and will wear even with pants at times. They have wide soft-cloth covered legs and waist, but they start at size 8. Their toddler sized ones looked like the ones my DD didn't care for.

You know, if your DD can't stand undies, could she just go without - unless she's wearing a dress? We've ended up doing this with DD a lot. We require it if she wears a dress (or shorts that you could see up the leg), but otherwise, we don't make her wear them.

They make little boxers for little boys - would those possibly work? Or would it bug her that they were for boys?

You might also try cross-posting in special needs? There are a lot of parents with SPD experience that might have some suggestions.

Good luck.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

Does she *have* to wear underwear?


----------



## honeybunmom (Jan 11, 2007)

BTDT. My daughter developed the same sensitivity and initially liked her Hanna's, but now won't wear them and she'll be 5 in October. A woman on Etsy makes some out of recycled matertial and they are quite fitted but no elastic. I'll be back later with the link.

ETA: It's Addy B's Creations

My daughter's complaint was a non-specific, "These bother me!!!!!". However, in general, she always wants things tighter. Her waistband, her pony tails . . . Hanna's have a looser fit, so, I see why those don't work for my dd. Like I mentioned above, these panties are fitted (so they don't ride up) without the elastic that may be causing the discomfort.


----------



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

we've had a lot of underwear issues here - what is the complaint? My dd says they all go up her butt.


----------



## snt88 (May 9, 2007)

Ones with covered elastic are sometimes better, but other than that, It's unclear what the complaint is. She just says they are uncomfortable and pulls at the crotch. Yesterday I got her to wear some bike shorts under a dress and she said that those were okay, but I don't know if that will last.....

I would just let her go without, but she thinks pants without underwear are uncomfortable as well. So she wants to wear a shirt and nothing on the bottom, or a dress with nothing underneath. Not really socially acceptable, even if you live in Alaska....


----------



## donutmolly (Jun 9, 2005)

We've had some "boy short" style that go over pretty well. Definitely girly (which is a must here!) but don't have the ride up your bottom issue. I think they were from the Children's Place??? We like their brief style too, more comfy fabric and no exposed elastic.


----------



## snt88 (May 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybunmom* 
BTDT. My daughter developed the same sensitivity and initially liked her Hanna's, but now won't wear them and she'll be 5 in October. A woman on Etsy makes some out of recycled matertial and they are quite fitted but no elastic. I'll be back later with the link.

ETA: It's Addy B's Creations

My daughter's complaint was a non-specific, "These bother me!!!!!". However, in general, she always wants things tighter. Her waistband, her pony tails . . . Hanna's have a looser fit, so, I see why those don't work for my dd. Like I mentioned above, these panties are fitted (so they don't ride up) without the elastic that may be causing the discomfort.

We're giving them a try. Thanks so much for the link!


----------



## allaiter (Apr 11, 2008)

the little boy boxer briefs might work, we need to use those with my now 6yr sometimes. She gets bothered by some undies. There a company called Knickerbocker Underouts http://www.knickerbocker-glory.com/ they come in boy shorts, bike shorts, capri's and pants. They are underwear but are made to be "seen" as in under dresses of active girls who like to flip and hang up side down.
We have not tried them *yet* but will be ordering some later this month.

One thing we did with my son who is ultra senstive to fabric is buy him satin boxers, at first we had to do little girls satin briefs. For the longest time it was the only fabric that was not bothering him.
Hope you find somem help.


----------



## allaiter (Apr 11, 2008)

you can try asking one of the CD stores up there if they have any thing they can order for you. IF you are in the Anchorage area Sweet Camo is in Arctic Playgroundz or maybe even Junior Towne might have something, they are on Fireweed off of Minnesota I think. ( I use to live there but go back all time!, Just got back 2 weeks ago)


----------



## snt88 (May 9, 2007)

Thanks allaiter...we're in Sitka...so definitely no CD stores.

Looks like Knickerbocker Glory's website is down right now...but we'll keep an eye out.

We're going to borrow some boys boxer-briefs from a friend and see if those are acceptable.

Thanks for all of the GREAT suggestions! Keep them coming.


----------



## snt88 (May 9, 2007)

SUCCESS! We borrowed some friends boxer-briefs and they have met with approval! Has anyone seen any girly boxer-briefs?


----------



## honeybunmom (Jan 11, 2007)

I would still check out AddyB since she makes boxers and you could just request girly fabrics. Compared to what I've seen on HC at $11 a pair, she's quite reasonable at 3 for $18.

ETA: Yeah for finding something that works for your daughter!!!


----------



## sjdowner (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi there. I am the founder of Knickerbocker glory who you were kind enough to mention in this thread. This week we will be launching our XXS size which will be perfect for 3year olds! If you try them - let us know what you think. Cheers! Sasha www.knickerbocker-glory.com


----------

